# -Spincaster Tip for Beginner-



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

I've taken some beginner/novice anglers out recently and had them using Zebco 33s. This is what I did, prior to our fishin' trip.

*Tip-*
Prior to using a new spincaster set-up. Or after reloading your reel with new line. It's best (without anything tied to it) to push your button, and walk about 100ft. of line out into your lawn. Drop the line. Walk back to your reel. And slowly reel it back while pinching your line. I recommend doing this twice. This will take any twists out of your line from the factory.

This same action will also work on newly spooled up spinning reels also. If the line gets twisted. Just pull some line out without anything attached. Then reel it back slowly while the line twists come out.

Good luck!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Good tip, I do it with spinning reels and it works great.


----------



## burt (Aug 22, 2010)

Good post just got my kids new bass pro extreme spin casts with a 27 inch line recovery and 4-6-1 gear ratio and I liked them so much I went back to purchase one for myself just to have. These reels are great for beginners and it is great for a friend that doesn't fish much rather than to hand them one of your bait casting rigs or spinning rigs. I try to make fishing for them nice and easy and enjoyable.


----------



## drew7997 (Sep 3, 2012)

Jnp, 
Great advise. Reminds me to do it for my 33 and dacia setup. 

Burt, 
I do the same thing to loan out reels. Instant fishing for all. 

I actually prefer a spin cast when throwing a jig. Less line management to worry about! 

From Drew on my Droid X

LMB: 18 largest-13"
Gills: 
Crappie: 6 largest 9"
Other: 1


----------

